# Swedish: En svag grups psykosociala arbetsvilkor



## risingmoon

Buen día. Estoy traduciendo una bibliografía al español, particularmente los títulos. He aquí los datos de esta consulta (en rojo, lo que necesito corroborar o bien corregir, en azul mi propuesta):

Leymann, Heinz: _Lönebidrag och mobbad. En svag grups psykosociala arbetsvilkor i Sverige_. Arbetarskyddsstyrelsen. Stockholm. 1992d.

Mi intento:

_Los subsidios salariales y los acosados psicológicamente. _Condiciones de trabajo psicosocial de grupos débiles_ en Suecia_

Gracias de antemano por el apoyo.


----------



## risingmoon

Buena tarde. Encontré esta traducción al inglés, que podría facilitar la traducción al español:

Mobbing and Victimization at Work 

Por si no funciona el enlace, dice así:

Leymann, H. (1992f). En svag grupps psykosociala arbetsvillkor i Sverige [The psychosocial work condition of a group of handicapped workers in Sweden].

Aparece en la entrada de *Mobbing and Victimization at Work, Issue 2; Issue 1996 *
By Dieter Zapf, Heinz Leymann, en google books

¿Qué opinan?


----------



## DerFrosch

Hola risingmoon,

yo lo traduciría así:

_Condiciones de trabajo psicosociales de un grupo débil en Suecia_

Es decir, el grupo débil son los trabajadores que reciben "_lönebidrag_" e son acostados.

La traducción inglés es una traducción libre, ya que el título no hace referencia explícita a "_handicapped workers_", pero sabemos que son "_handicapped_" porque solamente estas personas receben "_lönebidrag_".

Espero haberte ayudado.


----------



## risingmoon

Me has dado mucho más que simple ayuda, DerFrosch: contextualizaste todo y resolviste la consulta de manera impecable. Te estoy muy agradecido .


----------



## applefarm

I hope i'm not very in a offtopic.

But as i understand the swedish media uses term "a weak group" in a meaning 
"a minority of people that has special needs or should have special supportive treatment".

For example i see in google that even muslims in Sweden seems to be called as a group with special needs. So the muslims probably may need special "treatment" or help in swedish society. Perhaps their language and religious things makes them different from other swedes and conflicts can occur easily. That's why they are a "weak group" or "a group with special needs".

Also handicapped people are a "weak group" and so on.


----------



## DerFrosch

applefarm said:


> But as i understand the swedish media uses term "a weak group" in a meaning
> "a minority of people that has special needs or should have special supportive treatment".


Something like that, yes. It's usually understood to be a group at risk of being discriminated, exploited or otherwise treated unfairly, often because it's difficult for them to make their voice heard in the society.

I would not use "_svag grupp_" to describe Muslims in Sweden.

You have to be careful with the word "_svag_". It's sometimes warranted to use it to describe a disadvantaged group that's in need of support and/or respect. But sometimes it may sound condescending and disrespectful if someone from a strong group in a society uses it. I don't think handicapped people are very fond of being called "weak", and the same goes for Muslims. In some contexts "_missgynnad" _could be better term.


----------



## Ben Jamin

risingmoon said:


> Condiciones de trabajo psicosocial de grupos débiles_ en Suecia_


Pienso que aquí quizas se trata de "[condiciones psicosociales] de [[trabajo de [grupos débiles]]", y no de "condiciones de [[trabajo psicosocial] de [grupos débiles]].


----------



## DerFrosch

Claro, Ben Jamin, ya señalé en *#3* que esta traducción no es correcta:


DerFrosch said:


> yo lo traduciría así:
> 
> _Condiciones de trabajo psicosociales de un grupo débil en Suecia_


----------



## Ben Jamin

DerFrosch said:


> Claro, Ben Jamin, ya señalé en *#3* que esta traducción no es correcta:


Ya lo veo. Tienes razón. Pero, es la secuencia de palabras optima?


----------



## DerFrosch

Ben Jamin said:


> Pero, es la secuencia de palabras optima?


Para mí, "condiciones de trabajo" forma una unidad y no se puede separarla con un adjetivo. ¿Pero tal vez esté equivocado?


----------



## Ben Jamin

DerFrosch said:


> Para mí, "condiciones de trabajo" forma una unidad y no se puede separarla con un adjetivo. ¿Pero tal vez esté equivocado?


No lo se, de verdad. Tendríamos que preguntar un hispanoparlante nativo.


----------



## DerFrosch

Encontré esto: Adjective placement in noun phrases with "de"

Parece que "c_ondiciones de trabajo psicosociales" _es lo más natural.


----------



## risingmoon

Estoy de acuerdo: condiciones de trabajo . Una búsqueda simple en la Internet -para empezar, si prefieren- ayuda a confirmarlo.


----------



## DerFrosch

Gracias por confirmar mis sospechas, risingmoon.


----------



## cocuyo

Yo prefería _subprivilegiado_ en vez de _débil_.


----------



## DerFrosch

¿Por qué no te gusta "_débil_"? Me parece que hay una gran diferencia entre las connotaciones de "_subprivilegiado_" y de "_svag_". Leymann decidió usar "svag", y no "_missgynnad_" o "_underprivilegierad_".


----------

